# British Embassy in Dubai lists dos and don?t to help expats avoid trouble over inappr



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The British Embassy in Dubai has updated its dos and don’t list for expats in the emirate after a*series of issues including two Brits being jailed for kissing in a restaurant.It warns that if people ignore the advice they face possible arrest and imprisonment for a*number of things that would be deemed perfectly acceptable in [...]

Click to read the full news article: British Embassy in Dubai lists dos and don?t to help expats avoid trouble over inappropriate behaviour in public...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

